# Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2008)

Fängt man mit angeln an, will man Fische fangen - egal welche, egal wie groß..

Mit der Zeit legt man sich dann - je nachdem wo man wohnt/angeln kann - auf bestimmte Gewässer und Fischarten/Methoden fest und versucht damit möglichst erfolgreich zu sein.

Dann dürfte im allgemeinen die Phase kommen, in der man sein Können immer weiter perfektioniert und dann danach trachtet, möglichst große Fische einer Art (oder mit einer bestimmten Methode) zu fangen....

Beim Spinnfischer kommt dann immer wieder die Frage auf, welche Ködergröße man nehmen soll, um möglichst große Fische zu fangen bzw. möglichst weitgehend ausschließen zu können, kleine (oder gar untermaßige) zu fangen.

Logisch hört sich da erst mal an, einen möglichst großen (Kunst)Köder zu nehmen. Auch die Phase wird wohl jeder schon hinter sich haben. Und auch jeder wird noch den oft propagierten Tipp im Kopf haben, im Winter eher auf größere Köder zurückzugreifen...

Mein Problem:
Ich habe mit großen auch große Fische gefangen (die Betonung liegt hier auf "auch"). Allerdings habe ich auch noch BArsche  im Gedächtnis, welche kaum größer als der 40iger Effzett waren, Minihechte die sich 25 cm - Gufis bis hinter die Kiemen reingehauen haben, untzermaßige Zander die einen großen dreiteiligen Wobbler mit allen Drillingen im Maul hatten.

Umgekehrt hatte ich beim leichten oder auch ultraleichten spinnen (kleine Spinner, Miniblinker, kleine Zocker, Minigufis/Twister etc.) auch schon viele große Fische am Haken (und teilweise auch landen können). 

Da scheint also der Spruch "Großer Köder, großer  Fisch" zumindest nicht immer zu stimmen.

Beim angeln mit kleineren Ködern hat man nach meinen Erfahrungen sowohl insgesamt mehr Bise, wie auch insgesamt mehr größrere Fische. Dennoch ist es natürlich nicht die Methode der Wahl, um möglichst große zu fangen bzw. kleine auszuschließen - man fängt mit kleineren Ködern in meinen Augen noch "wahlloser" als mit großen. 

Aber natürlich immer noch besser mit kleineren Ködern überhaupt was zu erwischen als mit großen leer auszugehen....

ich weiß einfach nicht, ob es eine Methode gibt, mit der man mit größeren Chancen auf große Fische angeln kann - oder ob das schlicht jeweils vom Gewässer/Fischbestand/Methode/Zeit etc. abhängt - und nicht zuletzt vom Glück.

Ich persönlich tendiere nach vielen Experimenten dazu zu sagen, dass der Fang eines großen (bzw. auch Kapitalen) zum einen Glückssache ist (zur rechten Zeit mit dem richtigen Köder am richtigen Platz), zum anderen sich schlicht die Chance auf große Fische erhöht, je öfter man angeln geht(logisch, oder??).

Um sozusagen dem Glück auf die Sprünge zu helfen, um eher die Chance auf "zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz mit dem richtigen Köder" zu haben...

Ich werde mal in nächster Zeit einfach vermehrt versuchen, mit kleineren Kunstködern zu angeln um mal fest zu stellen, ob man in Summe damit dann nicht nur insgesamt mehr, sondern auch mehr größere Fische fangen kann...

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104922&highlight=Bew%E4hrungsprobe
und
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/680/14/


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Moin Thomas!

Meine Erfahrung dazu aus 15 Jahren fast nur Spinnangeln.
Mit kleineren Ködern hab ich durchaus grosse Fische gefangen. 
In meiner "Barschphase" hab ich mit kleineren Spinnern und Wobblern einige starke Hechte gekriegt, was ich darauf zurückführe das diese im klaren Wasser auf feinere Montagen, mit dünnerer Monoschnur eher reinfallen als auf ne 10 KG Geflochtene.
Deshalb angel ich im Freiwasser wo ich vom Boot aus gut Drillen kann und weiss, daß der Fisch keine Unterwasserhindernisse anschwimmt so fein wie möglich, aber so stark wie nötig. Klingt abgedroschen, ist aber topaktuell.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Dart (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Ich plädiere da eher für große Köder, meine 3 größten Hechte hab ich auf Jerks zwischen 15-18cm gefangen, alle in einer Saison auf dem gleichen Flußabschnitt den ich vorher jahrelang mit Spinner und kleinen bis mittleren Wobblern bearbeitet habe.
In der Zeit hatte ich nur einmal einen wirklich großen Hecht auf Spinner am Wickel.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Siehste Dart, ich hab da bei uns grade die umgekehrte Erfahrung gemacht: 
Dass sehr oft kleine Hechte (auch Barsche und Zander) auf große Köder gehen.

Das man mit sowohl mit großen wie mit kleinen Köder auch große Fische fängt, ist für mich auch klar.

Ebenso, dass man mit großen Ködern insgesamt weniger fangen dürfte.

Die Frage ist halt für mich:
Bringen die "mehr Fische" bei kleinen Ködern auch insgesamt mehr große Fische (sozusagen "durch die kleineren "durchangeln"")??

Oder sind da große Köder doch selektiver (insgesamt weniger, dafür mehr größere)??


----------



## Dart (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste Dart, ich hab da bei uns grade die umgekehrte Erfahrung gemacht:
> Dass sehr oft kleine Hechte (auch Barsche und Zander) auf große Köder gehen.
> 
> Siehste Thomas, wir können alle nur unsere eigenen Erfahrungen posten
> ...


Greetz Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



> Da stell ich mal ne These in den Raum, die ich zwar nicht beweisen kann, die aber sicherlich zu Bedenken ist. Geht ein Raubfisch eher 10 mal auf die Jagd um sich den Bauch zu füllen, oder schlägt eher lieber nur einmal bei einem richtigen Happen zu?


Hört sich logisch an.
Das ist ja wie beim alten Spruch von Trevor Housby "mit Mäusen fängt man keine Tiger"...
;-)))

Dachte ich ja lange auch.

Bis ich eben in den letzten Jahren immer mehr zum "Spaßangeln" mit leichtem/ultraleichtem Gerät kam und leider nur gefühlt, nicht nachgewiesen (kein Fangbuch oder so) auch zumindest nicht weniger große Fische gefangen habe.

Das Problem ist ja aber bei so "gefühlten Fängen", dass man sich da im Rückblick leicht täuschen kann (so wie auch mancher Fisch nach dem Tode noch zu wachsen beginnt.... ;-)))

Deswegen ja meine Frage nach persönlichen Erfahrungen.
Und genau deswegen bin ich da auch dankbar für, hast ja schon gut erkannt ;-))


> Siehste Thomas, wir können alle nur unsere eigenen Erfahrungen posten



Ist das bei Dir auch "gefühlt" wie bei mir, oder belegbar (Fangbuch o.ä.)??


----------



## sevone (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

ich denke, die frage nach ködergröße zu fischgröße kann man pauschal nicht beantworten.
ich hatte z.B. 2005 eine jahreskarte für einen wirklich gut besetzten (hecht,zander,aal,karpfen)see an dem ich fast immer mit jerkbaits unterwegs war.
ich kann nur sagen, dass das ne weile spaß gemacht hat, dann aber eher nicht mehr, wel andauernd hechtlinge unter 50cm die dicken jerkbaits richtig inhaliert hatten.
an einem anderen gewässer wiederum, das ich schon seit meiner kindheit befische war ich noch nie mit größeren spinnködern, gleich welcher art erfolgreich.
die besten hechte haben hier auf 9cm wobbler, 3er spinner und 30gramm effzetts gebissen. 
alles köder die zwar keine "minis" sind, aber doch eher klein.
die sache mit der ködergröße muss also sehr differenziert betrachtet werden und ich denke auch, dass man sie nie korrekt beantworten kann, denn zu viele faktoren spielen dabei eine rolle.


----------



## Dart (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist das bei Dir auch "gefühlt" wie bei mir, oder belegbar (Fangbuch o.ä.)??


Ich hatte zu den Jerkfängen da vor ein paar Jahren einen Bericht geschrieben http://www.anglerboard.de/angelpraxis/september05_jerkanfaenger.htm

Das ist sicher auch nicht überzubewerten. Da ich zu der Zeit der Erste war der überhaupt mit Jerks an dem Flussabschnitt unterwegs war. Da sind die damaligen, neuen Bewegungsmuster sicher auch ein großer Faktor, evt. hätten Minijerks den gleichen Erfolg gebracht. Wer mag das schon beurteilen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Da der Hecht mein Zielfisch ist und da möglichst die großen Exemplare,habe ich mich seit
einigen Jahren darauf verlegt,fast nur noch Wobbler der XXL Klasse zu fischen.
Z.B. Rapala Super Shad Rap,Bomber A 20cm,Rapala Magnum 18cm,Turu Uko 30cm und ähnliche,wobei eigentlich kaum einer unter 60g Wurfgewicht ist.Da ich an einem großen Baggersee fische werden diese zumeist geschleppt und nur zeitweise geworfen.
Dabei musste ich feststellen,dass sich kleine Hechte durch die Größe der Wobbler keinesfalls abschrecken lassen,oder gar die Fänge von kleinen Hechte zurückgingen!
Besonders krass fand ich,als ich innerhalb von 1 1/2 Stunden mal 5 Hechte zwischen
50 und 60cm auf den Bomber A fing.
Ich bin aber der Meinung,dass auch große Hechte sich zeitweise auch auf kleine Köder
einschießen und zwar in der Zeit,wenn ein großes Aufkommen von Brutfischen im Gewässer ist.Das ist bei uns im Spätsommer der Fall und dann werden große Köder,
auch Köderfische,regelrecht ignoriert.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



> die sache mit der ködergröße muss also sehr differenziert betrachtet werden und ich denke auch, dass man sie nie korrekt beantworten kann, denn zu viele faktoren spielen dabei eine rolle.


Genau das ist inzwischen auch meine Befürchtung......
Aber nur her mit euren Erfahrungen - vielleicht kommen wir noch hinter ein Muster..


----------



## Dart (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da der Hecht mein Zielfisch ist und da möglichst die großen Exemplare,habe ich mich seit
> einigen Jahren darauf verlegt,fast nur noch Wobbler der XXL Klasse zu fischen.
> Z.B. Rapala Super Shad Rap,Bomber A 20cm,Rapala Magnum 18cm,Turu Uko 30cm und ähnliche,wobei eigentlich kaum einer unter 60g Wurfgewicht ist.Da ich an einem großen Baggersee fische werden diese zumeist geschleppt und nur zeitweise geworfen.
> Dabei musste ich feststellen,dass sich kleine Hechte durch die Größe der Wobbler keinesfalls abschrecken lassen,oder gar die Fänge von kleinen Hechte zurückgingen!
> ...


Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



> Das ist sonne uralte Bauernregel, der ich mal gar net über den Weg traue, da bin ich wieder bei Energieverschwendung vs. Sättigung


Ist mit Sicherheit was dran.

Auf der anderen Seite beißen Räuber ja nicht nur aus Hunger, sondern auch aus Agression, Revierverhalten und ähnlichen Gründen.

Irgendwoher muss es ja kommen, wenn hier doch einige (viele?) auf kleine Köder auch recht viele große Fische fangen..


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Ja Reiner,ein wichtiges Kriterium für mich ist es auch,das die Kleinen den Großköder nicht
ganz tief schlucken,da ich sie zu 90% wieder Release.
Und ebenso kann es wirklich sein,dass die Hechte im Spätsommer einfach nur zu faul b.z.w. zu satt sind,um sich auf einen Köder egal in welcher Größe zu stürzen.
Mir sind die Großwobbler auch zu schwer zum werfen,dazu nehme ich dann häufig Tandemspinner oder Blinker,aber dann ebenfalls in möglichst großen Ausführungen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Dart (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist mit Sicherheit was dran.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite beißen Räuber ja nicht nur aus Hunger, sondern auch aus Agression, Revierverhalten und ähnlichen Gründen.
> 
> Irgendwoher muss es ja kommen, wenn hier doch einige (viele?) auf kleine Köder auch recht viele große Fische fangen..


Jo, irgenwo hat jede Bauernregel seinen Ursprung...und ja, selbstverständlich werden auch große Hechte mit kleinen Ködern gefangen, speziell wenn man sich an besagte Regel hält:q
Wenn man aber überlegt, wieviel Gramm die Brut auf die Waage bringt, ist das dann eher ein Zeichen das das hohe Aufkommen von Futterfisch für zusätzliche Agressiion sorgt, aber nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen das sich die Hechte nun grundsätzlich auf Mininahrung spezialisieren.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Hulk16 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Die Frage ist ja hier Großköder zum Spinnfischen, daher erledigt sich die Ködergröße fasf von selbst.
Ob Jerken oder Spinnfischen, der Köder muß ja oft geworfen werden, daher gilt hier ein 15 cm Jerk wohl schon als Großköder.
Ich bin ein Fan von Monsterwobblern und kann sagen eine Selektierung gibt es da sehr wohl.
Allerdings fangen bei mir die Großköder bei > 25 cm an und damit die Hechte bei 80cm, kleinere habe ich z.B. auf den Monsterbarsch von Balzer noch gar nicht gefangen.
Nur leider eignen sich diese Köder nicht zum Wurfangeln.
Bei Jerkbaits ist es meiner Erfahrung nach völlig egal ob der Jerk 8 oder 15cm lang ist, da gehen alle Räubergrößen drauf.
Aber ab 25cm ist das wirklich anders, ob ihr es glauben wollt oder auch nicht.
Das Problem bei den Großwobblern von Balzer ist nur, es sind ausgesprochene Flachläufer, aber im Mai bis Juni bei noch erträglicher Oberflächentemparatur stehen die großen Hechte noch flach, da sind die Teile wahre Fangmaschinen.
Die Jahreszeit danach wird es wieder etwas schwieriger die großen Hechte zu fangen, die stehen dann halt öffters tiefer.
Dann ist es halt Zeit für Castaic u. Turus Ukko.
Aber ein ganz klares ja zu großen Köder = große Fische.


----------



## Case (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Ich habe schon paar Hechte ausgenommen.

Der Mageninhalt bestand in der überwiegenden Mehrzahl aus einigen kleineren Fischen. Ich denk mal, die verdaut's besser und der Hecht ist auch beweglicher als mit so einem Klotz im Magen.


Ich hatte nur einmal einen 70er, der eine 35er Äsche drin hatte. Der hätte mein Köderfischlein nie und nimmer mehr schlucken können.

Case


----------



## maesox (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Hallo,

richte mich generell nach der 15cm - 20cm Größe auf Hecht!! Ausnahmen bestätigen aber oft die Regel. So hatte ich mal nen 1,14er mit nem 41cm Schuppenkarpfen im Magen der trotzdem noch mein 18er Rotauge genommen hat!!

Zum Anderen fing ich einen 1,15er auf nen etwa 7cm Barsch am Grund!
Soviel zu großen Hechten....

Kleinere Hechte,wie z.B ein 82er biß auf meinen 26cm Shad,der diesen so tief inhaliert hatte,daß dieser nicht mehr releast werden konnte!!! Wir staunten nicht schlecht!!!

Ich versuche immer große Hechte zu fangen,deshalb fische ich meist nie unter 15cm und fange immer noch genug kleine Hechte,auch Untermaßige.


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Dart (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Wie groß darf es denn maximal sein :q





Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## darth carper (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Tatsächlich sollte man erstmal definieren was überhaupt ein großer Köder ist.
Das ist ja schon bei den einzelnen Zielfischen ein Unterschied.
Für den Barschangler ist vielleicht ein 12cm Wobbler ein großer Köder, für den Hechtangler wiederum ein Kleinstköder.
Beim Hechtangeln fangen die Großköder bei mir bei 23cm an. 
Ein Jerkbait mit 15-18cm ist vielleicht ein schwerer, aber noch lange kein großer Köder.
Da ich meistens vom Ufer fische und Großköder einfach nicht sehr bequem zu fischen sind, verwende ich meistens Köder von 12-18cm. Darauf lassen sich alle Hechtgrößen fangen, vom kleinen Schniepel, bis zum Meterhecht.
Mit kleineren Ködern lassen sich auch große Hechte fangen, aber ich habe nicht die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man damit mehr große Fische fängt.
Ich glaube, man fischt häufiger mit kleinen Ködern, weil sie am einfachsten zu fischen sind.
Man macht mehr Strecke und fängt daher auch mehr Fische.

Im Übrigen glaube ich, daß kein Großhecht einen direkt vor seiner Nase langziehenden kleinen Köder unbeachtet läßt. Kann er ihn mit wenig Aufwand kriegen, dann holt er ihn sich. Über weite Strecken verfolgen wird er ihn sicher nicht.
Das ist der Vorteil von Großködern, die im Wasser einfach mehr Alarm machen und die Fische auch aus größeren Entfernungen anlocken. Gleichzeitig schrecken sie kleinere Hechte ab, die auch mal versuchen den Köder zu fressen, aber das ist sicher nicht die Regel.
Ich konnte schon häufiger beobachten, daß sich kleine Hechte für den viel zu großen Köder interessierten, ihn auch halbherzig attackierten, ihn aber schließlich nur bis zum Ufer verfolgten. Der Köder hat funktioniert, weil er die Neugier des Fisches geweckt hat, aber er hat auch verhindert, daß ein kleiner Fisch am Haken hängen bleibt.

Und letztlich zählt eins: Zeit ist der beste Köder!


----------



## Hulk16 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Ich will ja keinem Kollegen die Illusion durch meine Aussage nehmen, das kleine Köder auch kapitale Raubfische fangen.
Natürlich fangen auch kleine Köder große Fische.
Nicht jeder Angler hat die Möglichkeit mit einem Boot zu fischen.
Große Köder sind z.B. sehr teuer und selbst mit einem Ruderboot erfordert es eine große Kraftanstrengung die Monsterwobbler 6 Stunden zu schleppen.
Nur fangen tun die Monsterwobbler halt sehr selektiv.
Den Meterhecht fängt man mit Monsterködern auch nicht mal in ein paar Stunden, so zahlreich sind die ja wohl in kaum einem Gewässer vertreten, aber es gibt meist viele Hechte von 80cm - 1m und genau die sprechen schon besonders gut auf Großköder an.
Ich habe einige Kollegen zum Schleppangeln mitgenommen, die blickten auch erst sehr skeptisch auf so ein Monsterwobbler und fischten selbst mit kleineren Modellen.
Spätestens nach dem ersten großen Hecht auf den großen Köder, war bei den Kollegen Köderwechsel angesagt.
Probieren sollte man es auf alle Fälle mal wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt.


----------



## batron (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

War am 2.Dez letzten Jahres im Bodden angeln ( wo das Hechteangeln ja angeblich soo simpel ist), und hab mit 3 anderen Anglern erstmal XL Gummis und Wobbler gefischt. Wir blieben bis Mittags Schneider, bis wir mitbekamen das ein Nachbarboot ständig Hechte landete. Es stellte sich heraus das die Hechte fast ausschließlich auf eine Ködergröße bissen. Als wir diese Erkenntnis umsetzten stellte sich heraus das die Hechte wie gestapelt um uns herum standen. Es bissen Hechte von 60cm bis 1,06 m auf ein und die selbe Ködergröße, nähmlich Wobbler von 12-13 cm Länge ( beste Ergebniss erziehlte ZAM-Wobbler schön bunt). Ob das an dem vorhandenen Futterfisch lag ??? Wer weiß. 
Fazit: Obwohl große Hechte vorhanden waren, brachten an dem Tag eher kleine Köder den Hecht. Pauschalaussagen stimmen nie.

gruß
tilo


----------



## darth carper (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Ausnahmen bestätigen eben die Regel! ;-)


----------



## Hulk16 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



batron schrieb:


> War am 2.Dez letzten Jahres im Bodden angeln
> gruß
> tilo


 
Im Dezember sieht die Hechtwelt wahrscheinlich etwas anders aus.
Da kann ich an meinem Hausgewässer den Hecht mal in 10-20m Wassertiefe suchen.
Mit dem gestapelten Hechten kann ich mir schon vorstellen, nur mit den Bissen hapert es im Winter wohl häufiger.
Wir gehen ja zum Glück auf den 1. Mai zu und dann sieht die Hechtwelt zum Glück ganz anders aus.


----------



## batron (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@hulk16

normalerweise vermutet man die Hechte im Winter immer bissel tiefer, nur zur besagten Zeit als ich da war wurden die fast alle in 2,5m Tiefe gefangen. Gebissen hats auch wie verrückt, nachdem der fängigste Köder herausgearbeitet wurde:q. Hatten zu dritt knapp 20 Hechte, der vierte Mann an Board fischte konsequent mit ner Art Riesentwister von glaub ich fast 40cm Lange und Gewicht >200 Gramm. Er hatte am ganzen Tag satte 2 Nachläufer.

gruss 
tilo


----------



## darth carper (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Und welche Erklärung hast du für dieses Verhalten der Hechte?


----------



## Birger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Hechtangeln ist echt sone Sache. Hab letztes Jahr auch viel mit großen Ködern gefischt, mein Kumpel eher kleinere Köder. In der Fischgröße war das nicht bemerkbar, nur hatte er mehr Bisse. So weit jedenfalls im Frühjahr. an vielen Tagen im Herbst und Winter waren dagegen 20cm Gummis klar überlegen, viel mehr Bisse darauf.
Ehrlich, ich glaube für Hecht gibt es keine Regel. Viel wichtiger ist es, Ausdauer zu zeigen und darauf zu warten, bis der große Hecht auch mal frisst, dann nimmt er fast alles. Klar gibt es Situationen, in denen sich die Hechte auf bestimmte Beutegrößen eingeschossen haben, das muss man dann eben probieren.
Ich würde z.B. nie an einer Talsperre auf große Maränenhechte im Freiwasser mit nem 9cm Rapala fischen, kann klappen, die Regel wird es aber nicht sein. Da muss schon was üppigeres her.
Dass große Hechte aber klug sind und den Trick mit den Kunstköder kapiert haben, halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, dafür werden zu viele große Hechte mit einem stumpf eingekurbelten 16g Effzett gefangen.

Beim Zander und Barsch ist es ab anders: viele Bisse mit kleinen Ködern, gezielt große Fische aber mit großen Ködern. Warum?
Weil sie Schwarmfische sind. An kleinen Ködern vergreifen sich leider oft zuerst ein paar gierige kleine Exemplare. Durch den Drill dieser werden die großeren vergrätzt und beißen gar nicht mehr. 
Natürlich fängt man auch mal nen dicken Zander auf kleine Köder, nehmen sie ja auch gerne. Nur erstmal unauffällig an den Fisch bringen...


----------



## batron (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@darthcarper 

...keine


----------



## darth carper (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Das müßte ja auch eigentlich dem Raubfisch an sich widersprechen, der eigentlich fressen sollte was er kriegen kann.
Vielleicht schafft das Gehirn des Hechtes  nicht, nachdem der Fisch sich auf eine gewisse Beute eingestellt hat, auch andere mögliche Beutegrößen als freßbar zu erkennen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Sind schon viele Sachen gesagt worde, die ich auch schon sehe.

ABER: wesentlich ist der Unterschied Kunstköder und Naturköder. Ab einer gewissen Größe sind Kunstköder eher unfängig, so ab 15cm Körperlänge sind Wobbler merklich künstlich, und GuFis auch eher über ~ 20cm Gesamtlänge, wenn man mal die Fänge rekapituliert. Ich halte das einfach für eine Konsequenz in der Auffälligkeit und Erkennbarkeit des Betruges, und Köder mit 10 bis 15cm bringen sowohl viel Fisch wie auch große Fische, also schon sehr optimal. 

Was anderes sind Naturköder, die läßt der Hecht z.B. nicht mehr einfach los, auch Zander sind da einfach mit zu fangen, und der Räuber geht da meiner Erfahrung nach schon nach dem Motto: "je größer, je lieber".

Man müßte auf wirklich große Hechte ja, wenn man sich an Maximalbeute orientiert, mit Ködern von 60 bis 70cm angeln (siehe Bild von Dart in Nr.18). Tut aber keiner, demzufolge ist das eh Kleinvieh, ob 10, 15 oder 20cm, nur ein kleiner Zahnlückenfüller.

Außerdem sind die Standardfutterfische eben auch Grundlage für jeden egal wie großen Räuber, in Hunger+Notzeiten frißt auch der Riese das normale Kleinzeugs, zumal das einfach zu erbeuten ist. Sie sind daher immer an die kleine Größe gewöhnt.

Selbst sehr große Räuber sind eher mal an dem kleinen lustigen und ohne Anstrengung greifbaren Happen interessiert, und Kunstköder in der kleinen Größe sind attraktiv und recht unauffällig. Man hakt eher wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt einen wirklich außergewöhnlich großen Fisch am Kleinkunstköder als an dem Großkunstköder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Nur fangen tun die Monsterwobbler halt sehr selektiv.
> Den Meterhecht fängt man mit Monsterködern auch nicht mal in ein paar Stunden, so zahlreich sind die ja wohl in kaum einem Gewässer vertreten, aber es gibt meist viele Hechte von 80cm - 1m und genau die sprechen schon besonders gut auf Großköder an.


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Hechte (in Schweden) auf die großen 24cm-Körper Wobbler eher kleiner waren, nur 60-70cm, was eher ein bischen Kraut denn ein Fisch dran war.
Die ganz großen inhalierten sich aber die normale Größe, und das waren eben keine kleinen 1m Hechte, sondern die Großmamas davon, aber nur dann wenn sie wirklich mal in Jagdlaune waren. Wie die ganz großen Hechte die großen 24cm-Körper Wobbler ausließen, weiß ich nicht, bin ihnen bestimmt 1000mal über die Köpfe gefahren, aber Tatsache ist, daß ich auf die Großwobblers nie einen Hecht über 70cm hatte, also nur welche nach dem Motto "jung+blöd".


----------



## Birger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sind schon viele Sachen gesagt worde, die ich auch schon sehe.
> 
> ABER: wesentlich ist der Unterschied Kunstköder und Naturköder. Ab einer gewissen Größe sind Kunstköder eher unfängig, so ab 15cm Körperlänge sind Wobbler merklich künstlich, und GuFis auch eher über ~ 20cm Gesamtlänge, wenn man mal die Fänge rekapituliert. Ich halte das einfach für eine Konsequenz in der Auffälligkeit und Erkennbarkeit des Betruges, und Köder mit 10 bis 15cm bringen sowohl viel Fisch wie auch große Fische, also schon sehr optimal.
> 
> Man hakt eher wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt einen wirklich außergewöhnlich großen Fisch am Kleinkunstköder als an dem Großkunstköder.



Das stimmt so überhaupt nicht, sorry. 
Sehr sehr viele Hechte werden auf große Kunstköder gefangen, wie gesagt, die 20+ Gummis sind teilweise sehr fängig, besser als die 15er. Große Wobbler fangen geschleppt auch große Hechte im Freiwasser. Die Castaic Forellen stehen in Fängigkeit den Maränen am System in nichts nach, frag mal den ASO, die können das bestätigen. 
Nicht zuletzt werden auch viele große Hechte mit solchen 40cm Riesentwistern am Bodden gefange, das mit Regelmäßigkeit. 

Es ist doch so, dass statistisch gesehen viel mehr Angler mt kleinen Kunstködern angeln, demnach werden auch viele große Fische damit gefangen. Um das aber vergleichen zu können, muss man die Menge der Kleinkunstköderangler auf die Menge der Großkunstköderangler umrechnen und ich denke dann wird es eng mit der Theorie: kleiner Köder großer Fisch.


----------



## maesox (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Ich fing auf 20+ Köder bisher bedeutend größere Fische,egal ob auf Zander oder Hecht,als auf kleinere Köder ( -20cm )!!!

Werde deshalb auch in Zukunft "große" Kukö verwenden ;-)

Da verzichte ich gerne auf mehr Bisse bei "kleinere" Köder!!



Gruß Matze


----------



## Birger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Das Problem beim Vergleich zw. Kunst und Naturköder ist folgendes: ein 20cm Rotauge entspricht keineswegs einem 20cm Gummifisch, sowohl vom Körpervolumen als auch von den erzeugten Druckwellen her, bei Wobblern oder Blinkern ist es noch deutlicher (nicht ohne Grund fängt der 40g Effzett so viele große Waller, das bekommt man mit einem 8cm Gummifisch ganz sicher nicht hin).
Die Druckwellen schrecken dann doch den einen oder anderen kleinen Fisch ab und er nimmt den Kunstköder nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Birger schrieb:


> Sehr sehr viele Hechte werden auf große Kunstköder gefangen, wie gesagt,



Nö, Widerspruch, denn Du weißt auch nicht was dort NICHT gefangen wird und wurde. Die gefangenen Boddenhechte sind vergleichweise Winzlinge, eher im Bereich 1m bis 1,20m und das sind nur die ganz normalen. Die großen Mamas gehen da sichtbar nicht dran, wo sind den die vielen 1,40 bis 1,50m Hechte, die sich dort herumtreiben?

Sicher hat es was mit der gewohnten Beutegröße zu tun, und die ist in einigen Gewässern höher, eben auch mal 5cm als von mir oben gesagt, aber die meisten Gewässer haben eher den 10-15cm Futterfisch als einen 20-25cm.

Nochmal gesagt: Kunstköder fangen kaum einen großen Hecht, die meisten Hechte schwimmen dran vorbei, und einigermaßen große Hechte gehen überhaupt nur auf Kunstköder wenn sie ihre Beißtage haben, ansonsten reizt man keinen damit. An sich ist Kunstköderangeln ziemlich idiotisch, besonders wenn man große Räuber fangen will. :g

Naturköder dagegen können langsam genommen werden, kommen in toter oder halbtoter Anbietungsweise den Gewohnheiten der faulen Riesen sehr entgegen, und vor allem: Der Hecht läßt sie nicht wieder los, was bei den Kunstköderanglern mit Fehlattacken und Nachläufern an der Tagesordnung ist. Die Anzahl der Abdreher ist aber noch weit höher, meist unbekannt aber in klaren Gewässern manchmal auszumachen. Und um die geht es mir, vor allem wenn man das vielfach beobachten konnte.


----------



## Dennert (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Ich bin der Meinung : Großer Köder = große Fische.

Einen großen Köder wirft man nicht so weit und so oft wie einen kleinen. Bei vielen verschwinden solche Köder außerdem doch spätestens nach ner halben Stunde ohne Biss wieder in der Box. Darum ist die Ausbeute im Verhältnis zu den Miniködern meist geringer. Wenn man die großen Köder genauso konsequent durchfischt wie die kleinen, merkt man den Unterschied schon gewaltig



> ABER: wesentlich ist der Unterschied Kunstköder und Naturköder. Ab einer gewissen Größe sind Kunstköder eher unfängig, so ab 15cm Körperlänge sind Wobbler merklich künstlich, und GuFis auch eher über ~ 20cm Gesamtlänge, wenn man mal die Fänge rekapituliert. Ich halte das einfach für eine Konsequenz in der Auffälligkeit und Erkennbarkeit des Betruges, und Köder mit 10 bis 15cm bringen sowohl viel Fisch wie auch große Fische, also schon sehr optimal.


 
sorry, aber das stimmt ja nun überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Also ich bin ja auch extrem dafür #h, daß ihr möglichst große Kunstköder möglichst intensiv und allzeit fischt!


----------



## Birger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Angeldet,
hast du überhaupt schon mal gezielt und ausdauernd mit großen Kunstködern gefischt, dass du dir da ein Urteil bilden kannst? Also nicht mal ne halbe Stunde, sondern mehr als eine Saison lang. 
Schau dir die dämlichen Hitparaden in den Zeitschriften an, der Kunstköder ist immer häufiger angegeben.
1,40 und 1,50m Hechte werden deswegen so selten gefangen, weil es so wenige gibt. Hirngespinste von einem 1,50m Hecht der in jedem Tümpel rumschwimmt sind ja wohl fern jeglicher biologischer Realität...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Ich habe wahrscheinlich mit großen Wobblern schon länger geschleppt und experimentiert als Du, genau genommen schon mal 10 Jahre lang, immer schön wechselweise, die 14er, 17er und 24er, und wie ich es schon andeutete: die 17er führten weit incl. einigen UFO-Vorkommnissen von Fischen, die man sich nichtmal vorstellen kann, wenn man es nicht live gesehen hat. :g

Wenn Du auch 10 Jahre vergleichende Erfahrungen vorweisen kannst ... :m

Wie Du aber oben schreibst: Der Hecht ist (wie die anderen Räuber auch) sehr launisch, und pauschalisieren kann man es nicht, dazu sind die Gegebenheiten und die Fische zu unterschiedlich, die Gewässer in Tiefe, Trübung, Futterfisch und Beangelungsdichte gar nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Daher bezweifel ich auch nicht den Fang von großen Hechten mit großen Ködern, habe dagegen aber meine eigene "Mißtrauensstatistik" was Hechtbisse und Quoten betrifft.


----------



## darth carper (19. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@ AngelDet

Warum gibt es wohl auf Kunstköder soviele Fehlattacken und auf tote Köderfische nicht? Weil sie sich bewegen. In der Natur wird der Hecht auch nicht jeden Angriff auf einen lebenden Beutefisch erfolgreich gestalten. Einen toten Fisch sammelt er einfach auf.

Hechte sind instinktgesteuert und reagieren auf bestimmte Schlüsselreize mit einer Attacke auf die vermeintliche Beute. Sei es aus Neugier, Aggressivität oder Hunger. Nur dann können unsere Köder fangen. Schaffen wir das, dann werden wir eine Attacke bekommen und nicht nur in der Beißphase.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß man mit einem Kunstköder den Hecht mehr reizen kann, als mit einem toten Köderfisch. Den wird er nur nehmen, wenn er Hunger hat, einen Kunstköder auch aus Neugier. Er muß ihn ja noch nicht mal fressen, sondern vielleicht nur vertreiben oder sonstwas mit ihm anstellen wollen. Durch die Haken hängt er ja oft, wenn er danach schnappt.
Fische haben nunmal keine Hände!!!!
Der Kunstköder ist daher für mich fängiger. Nur in Ausnahmezeiten, wenn die Fische inaktiv sind und einem sich bewegenden Köder nicht folgen wollen, wird der tote Köderfisch überlegen sein.
Wie oft habe ich es früher gehabt, daß ich stundenlang einen toten Köderfisch präsentiert habe und nichts gebissen hat. Beim Einkurbeln kam dann der Biß. Die Bewegung macht den Unterschied.

Wie ich schon sagte, habe ich auch mehr Fische auf mittelgroße Köder gefangen, einfach weil ich mehr damit gefischt habe, glaube aber trotzdem, daß große Köder selektiver die Großfische fangen.
Warum du damit nicht oder nur kleinere Fische gefangen hast, weiß ich auch nicht. Da hast du wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht. ;-)

Hast du eigentlich Fotos von deinen Ufos? An Fotos von großen, unglaublichen Hechten bin ich immer interessiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Auf jeden Fall scheint sich eines mal rauszukristallisieren:
Gibt Anhänger der einen under anderen Richtung - klein oder groß...

Und beide Seiten haben gute und nachvollziehbare Argumente.

Scheint also doch so zu sein, dass das auch sehr auf die jeweiligen Gewässer /Umstände vor Ort ankommt.

Es kaprizieren sich hier allerdings die meisten auf Hecht.

Wie siehts mit der Kunstködergröße für (große) Zander, Barsche, Rapfen etc. aus???


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Bei Barschen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man sich echt durch die kleinen durchangeln muss um dem dicken dann auch mal die Chance zu geben sich an dem Köder zu vergreifen...

Ich habe zwar etliche große Köder, aber da fehlt mir oft das vertrauen um die konsequent durchzuangeln. Außdem bin ich meist am Ufer unterwegs und da angelt es sich allein schon mit kleineren Ködern viel entspannter.

flo


----------



## Veit (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Also ich denke mal, dass große Freiwasserhechte mit großen Ködern besser zu fangen sind als mit Kleinzeug, aber darüber will ich nicht urteilen, da ich auf solche Fische noch nicht gezielt geangelt habe.
Aber nehmen wir doch mal kleinere Vereinsteiche oder normale Flüsse, wo eben doch die Mehrzahl der Angler fischen. Da sind meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach normale Ködergrößen (für mich 8-15 cm) dann doch am fängigsten sowohl wenns um Fischgröße als auch um Fischmenge geht. 
Letztendlich muss man immer bedenken, dass man zum Beispiel an der Elbe mit einem Großgummi vom Ufer (!) aus unter Umständen garnicht erst überhaupt irgendwas fangen wird, weil man ihn automatisch mit Zusatzdrillingen ausstatten muss und er bei jedem zweiten, dritten Wurf in der Steinpackung hängen bleibt und neu montiert werden muss. Zugegeben ein echtes Argument ist das nicht, aber ökonomisch gesehen irgendwie doch.
Kurzgesagt kann man die Frage ob denn ein großer Köder mehr große Fische fängt nur gewässerspezifisch beantworten und dementsprechend wirds garkeine eindeutige Antwort geben.
Ich persönlich bin ein Großköder-Hasser. Mühsam zu fischen, schlecht zu werfen, hohe Fehlbissgefahr, teuer und unter Umständen können sie auch schnell mal eine Scheuchwirkung verursachen. 
Würde ich nur vom Boot aus auf großen Seen schleppen wäre ich ganz sicher anderer Meinung, für meine Gewässer und Angeltechniken sind aber Großköder allerdings ungeeignet. Hinzukommt, dass ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht gezielt auf Großfisch angle sondern eher auf Masse statt Klasse. Letztendlich fange ich auch auf kleine und mittlere Ködergrößen immer mal nen großen Raubfischfisch und das reicht mir, schließlich soll es ja was besonderes bleiben, sonst wäre Angeln langweilig.


----------



## darth carper (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Bei Barschen habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man sich durchangeln muß. 
Mit Gufis um 11cm lassen sich die Fänge von kleinen Barschen ausschließen, aber dann sind die Barsche eher Beifang beim Hecht- und Zanderangeln. Man fängt viel mehr Zander und Hechte als große Barsche.
Daher nehme ich beim Barschangeln z.B. Spinner der Größe 3 und nehme alles mit, was darauf beißt.

Beim Zanderangeln vertraue ich Köder - 15cm. Mit größeren Ködern habe ich noch keinen Zander gefangen. Bin da eher nicht so der Großköderfetischist.


----------



## Dart (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Kunstködergröße für (große) Zander, Barsche, Rapfen etc. aus???


Ich finde es deutlich schwieriger da etwas zu sagen, als beim Hecht. Es gibt ja deutlich weniger Fangmeldungen, von 100+Zandern, 50+ Barschen oder 90+ Rapfen als von 120+Hechten. Grundsätzlich halte ich da köder zwischen 9-12cm für gut, aber über große Köder selektiv große Fänge zu machen halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Nicht 100+, aber immerhin. Und beileibe nicht der Einzige größere mit diesem Köder (fische ich halt auch viel mit).
Fang Zander (Minispinner (irgendwo Größe 0 - 2)):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104922&highlight=Bew%E4hrungsprobe


----------



## Hulk16 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Hechte (in Schweden) auf die großen 24cm-Körper Wobbler eher kleiner waren, nur 60-70cm, was eher ein bischen Kraut denn ein Fisch dran war.
> Die ganz großen inhalierten sich aber die normale Größe, und das waren eben keine kleinen 1m Hechte, sondern die Großmamas davon, aber nur dann wenn sie wirklich mal in Jagdlaune waren. Wie die ganz großen Hechte die großen 24cm-Körper Wobbler ausließen, weiß ich nicht, bin ihnen bestimmt 1000mal über die Köpfe gefahren, aber Tatsache ist, daß ich auf die Großwobblers nie einen Hecht über 70cm hatte, also nur welche nach dem Motto "jung+blöd".


 
Kann ich nicht verstehen AngelDet, zwar fangen für mich Großköder bei 25cm an und der Monsterbarsch ist mit den 25cm sehr dick.
Ob es jetzt das Aussehen eines kapitalen Barsches ist was die kleinern Hechte von einem Angriff abhält???
Könnte es sein das deine 24cm Wobber sehr schmal waren?

Zu Barsch und der Wobblergröße, meiner Meinung nach gehen selbst kapitale Barsche auf kleiner Wobbler.
Da sehe ich den Unterschied bei der Wobblergröße nicht so wichtig an.
Klar auf einen 12cm Wobbler beißt wohl kaum ein 15cm Barsch, aber bei den größeren Barschen ist es eher egal ob der Wobbler 6 oder 12 cm groß ist.
Wenn die Barsche gut drauf sind, beißen die kapitalen Barsche auf jede Wobblergröße.
Die Barsche sind da halt anders drauf wie die Hechte.

Auf Zandern schleppe ich meist mit kleineren Wobblern von 6-12 cm.
Tagsüber ist es eh wichtiger das die Wobbler extrem Grundnah laufen, das bedeutet ja immer Hängergefahr.
Für Großköder welche auf Zander garantiert selektieren, würde ich das Vertikalangel immer bevorzúgen, gehört aber nicht zum Spinnangeln.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Hallo,
so banal es klingen mag, aber der Umstand der Jahreszeit verbunden mit dem Aufkommen von Brut aller Art liegt m.M. ganz klar auf der Hand.
Ein Raubfisch geht i.d.R. immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes bzw. den des geringsten Aufwandes, da es ihm um Nahrungsbeschaffung geht, nicht jedoch um Vorlieben oder andere, eher "menschliche" Dinge.
Demzufolge passt auch die Hecht- oder Zanderoma ihr Fressverhalten dem Nahrungsangebot an.
So fängt man im Frühsommer auf Kleine, im Sommer und Herbst auf größere Köder große Raubfische.
Da ich nun neben dem Angeln noch einem weiteren Hobby, der Wetterbeobachtung mit eigener Wettersattion fröhne, habe ich da wohl einen kleinen Vorteil #h
So beobachtete ich, ohne explizit das Gewässer zu kennen, den zeitlichen Verlauf der Köderwahl in Verbindung mit der länge des Winters und kann auf Anhieb eine Handvoll Jahre benennen, in welchen Kleine Köder auch im Sommer noch fängig sind, sowie große Köder schon im Frühsommer zum Erfolg führten.
Vllt. ist es aber auch nur unserer Einbildung geschuldet, da wir Kausalitäten ableiten und diese zufällig auch noch zusammenpassen...  |kopfkrat

Fest steht jedoch, wir werden nie hinter das letzte Geheimnis steigen, dem... was die Fische denken


----------



## Dennert (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@ Blauzahn

Konntest Du bei Deinen Beobachtungen denn jemals sehen, dass ein großer Hecht zwischen der Fischbrut raubt?

Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen und *kleine* Hechte hab ich schon genug zwischen den Minis räubern sehen. Große Hechte noch nicht.
Ich glaube, die fressen auch während des Frühsommers/Sommers nur größere Fische. Denn die sind leichter zu bekommen, als ein quirrliger Jungfisch. Man braucht ja nur mal Plötzenschwärme zu beobachten, die nach Flugnahrung im Sommer steigen, also unvorsichtiger werden diese Fische das ganze Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@ Dennert
ich konnte noch nicht beobachten wie ein großer Raubfisch in die Fischbrut sticht, da das Wasser dann kocht und ich nur erahnen kann was da raubt.
Fakt ist, dass ein großer Raubfisch auch große Beutefische anvisiert, aber wer kann ausschließen, dass er nicht doch in die Brut sticht und ähnlich dem Wal das Maul "vollschlabbert"?
Junges (Fisch)Fleisch ist für den Raubfisch sicherlich genauso zart wie für uns Menschen 
Es ging mir um meine "vermeintlichen" Kausalitäten....
Kleiner Köder nach langem Winter, länger fängig als nach Mildwintern... 
können wir ja im Sommer verifizieren, denn der zurückliegende Winter war ein ausgesprochener Mildwinter, mit einer Kältesumme von unter 100K, welche gern für das Gefrierverhalten von stehenden Gewässern herangezogen wird.

Grüße


----------



## Hulk16 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@Dennert, genau so sieht es aus, im Frühjahr stehen die großen Hechte fast alle noch im flacheren Wasser und fressen sehr wohl gerne große Beute.
Später im Jahr haben sich die Hechte auf alle Tiefen verteilt und das macht den gezielten Fang schwieriger.
Die ganze Geschichte mit dem kleinen Brutfisch und damit kleinen Köder stimmt so nicht, im Frühjahr läßt sich der Hecht eh sehr einfach fangen, egal wie groß der Köder ist.
Auf Großwobbler gehen die Hechte genau so Zahlreich wie auf kleine Köder, nur die gefangene Hechtgröße sieht dann halt anders aus.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Auf Großwobbler gehen die Hechte genau so Zahlreich wie auf kleine Köder, *nur die gefangene Hechtgröße sieht dann halt anders aus.*



|kopfkrat verstehe nicht ganz was Du damit sagen willst....


----------



## niddafischer (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

ich denke da einfach das die große hechte "Faul"sind und deswegen denken das sie  weniger tun müssen um einen kleinen fisch zu fangen als einen großen der dann auch schneller ist.


----------



## niddafischer (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Dennert schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn
> 
> Konntest Du bei Deinen Beobachtungen denn jemals sehen, dass ein großer Hecht zwischen der Fischbrut raubt?
> 
> ...




ich denke da genau das gegenteil!aber es kann sein das du eher recht hast da du beschtimt mehr erfahrung hast wie ich!:m


----------



## Hulk16 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> |kopfkrat verstehe nicht ganz was Du damit sagen willst....


 
Das insbesonders im Frühjahr die großen Köder genau so zahlreich Hechte fangen wie die kleinen Köder.

und 

große Köder = große Hechte


----------



## darth carper (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Das Hechte auch im Frühjahr große Beute nehmen, kann man ja an den zahlreichen Hechten mit großen Bißwunden sehen.
Die Hechte nehmen das, was einfach zu erbeuten ist, egal wie groß.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@darth carper,Die von dir angesprochenen Verletzungen werden den kleineren Milchnern
von den Weibern beigebracht und stehen mit der Laichzeit in Verbindung!Wobei sicher
nicht ausgeschlossen ist,dass son kleines Männlein auch mal zum Dessert nach dem Liebesspiel wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt. ist es aber auch nur unserer Einbildung geschuldet, da wir Kausalitäten ableiten und diese zufällig auch noch zusammenpassen... |kopfkrat



Weise Worte!!
Das ist genau das was den Menschen so erfolgreich macht, aber auch für soviele Meinungsverschiedenheiten sorgt... Stichwort: Religion und Politik.

Deine Theorie mit den milden Wintern finde ich interessant!
Meinst du, dass sich die Brutfischzeit, aufgrund von kalten Temperaturen, einfach nur etwas herausschiebt und dadurch später beginnt und endet, oder dass die wirklich länger dauert?

flo


----------



## Blauzahn (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Deine Theorie mit den milden Wintern finde ich interessant!
> Meinst du, dass sich die Brutfischzeit, aufgrund von kalten Temperaturen, einfach nur etwas herausschiebt und dadurch später beginnt und endet, oder dass die wirklich länger dauert?
> flo



Moin, 
ich denke das die Laichzeit der Beutefische bei kalten Wassertemperaturen erstens später einsetzt und zweitens auch länger dauert, respektive die Brutfische länger benötigen zum abwachsen, umgekehrt natürlich bei warmem Wetter bzw. einem milden Winter früher beginnt und kürzer ist.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

An meinem Gewässer fängt man im Sommer auf grosse Köder so gut wie nichts. Ich angel im Sommer ausschliesslich mit Köder um 10 cm...., und fang trotzdem meine Meter.


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@Taxidermist

Das ist mir klar, daß das beim Laichen passiert.
Die Rogner machen das aber nicht aus Spaß und nur mal eben so.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ AngelDet
> 
> 
> Hast du eigentlich Fotos von deinen Ufos? An Fotos von großen, unglaublichen Hechten bin ich immer interessiert!


 

hier ein Bericht von Det über seinen 2ten Meter, die Bilder sind leider nicht mehr drin, vielleicht hat er die im Webspace in nen andren Ordner verschoben oder aus technischen Gründen gelöscht, schade eigentlich, solche Hechte sollten sichtbar bleiben



> *100cm darf man verkünden, Klasse!!! obwohl er natürlich gerne noch ein bischen länger sein dürfte, aber immerhin ein fischiger Meter, der zweite nach dem vor 5 Jahren*.


 

der sehr interessante, spannende und komplette Bericht ist hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1370497&postcount=2


und einen von 113cm gefangen...
leider hatte er da kein Fotoapparat / Handy zur Hand, aber Khof kann das bezeugen.
hier der sehr lebhaft geschilderte (man glaubt man hält die Rute selbst in der Hand man spürt den Fisch förmlich beim lesen #6)  bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1417840&postcount=66


nochmals Petri zu Deinen Fängen Det


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@ rainer1962

Die meine ich nicht. Sind ja "Allerweltshechte" (nicht abwertend gemeint, sind schöne Fische, die man nicht alle Tage fängt, aber in den Gewässern die ich befische durchaus drin).
Ich meinte Fotos von den unglaublichen Hechten die er angesprochen hat, die die man sich noch nichtmal vorstellen kann. Solche Fotos wollen wir doch alle sehen.

Wer weiß,vielleicht sattel ich dann auch noch auf 17cm Wobbler um, wenn die da besonders drauf gehen.

Ich mache mir aber ein paar Sorgen um Det! Er antwortet hier gar nicht mehr. Nicht das er von einem dieser gewaltigen, wie ein Berserker kämpfenden, Hechte ins Wasser gezogen wurde. ;-) ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Macht doch bitte nen eigenen Thread auf, wenn Ihr über die Fotos diskutieren wollt - darum gfehts in dem Thread hier nicht...


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Dann tut es mir unendlich leid, daß ich hier off topic bin.

P.S. In einem anderen Thread ging es auch nicht ums Kochen oder ob irgendjemand sein Handwerk beim Kochen gelernt hat! Nur mal so als Beispiel und als kleine Anmerkung am Rande.
Ich weiß jetzt auch gar nicht mehr, wer da das off topic - Thema eingebracht hat!?


----------



## rainer1962 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@ Thomas...
sry für OT...


zum Thema....
bei mir stehen die 100er nicht gerade gestapelt. Nicht dass die Gewässer es nicht hergeben würden, aber Berufsfischer und zuletzt auch die Mentalität unsrer ortsansääsigen Angler (Kochhtopf), schöpfen die größeren doch ab, bei uns ist der Meter schon ein Ausnahmefisch. 
dennoch.....
ich fische durchaus mit ü 20cm Kukös, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist mir dabei aber immer der bei uns oft vorkommene Waller im Hinterkopf und der schlägt halt ab und an ein.
Es ist aber was die Kukös betrifft, bei uns einfach so...
auf ü20iger habe ich schon echte Schniepel gefangen und auf nen 12er Kipper Shad schon so manchen Pike der an der metermarke gekratzt hat. Ehrlicherweise, tut mir immer das Kreutz weh wenn ich solch große Köder länger als 2 Stunden in der gegend rumfeure, ich wechsle dann immer auf kleinere.
Da gebe ich Birger eigentlich recht....
die meisten fischen nicht so intensiv und lange mit den großen Ködern, von daher finde ich kann man das wirklich nicht so vergleichen. Man müsste das wirklich mal voll durchziehen. ich spreche auch nicht von schleppen, sondern vom abfischen echter Hotspots....
Im Juni kommen ja der ein oder andre Boardie zu mir, da werde ich mal nur Großköder fischen, währen andre dann kleiner fischen.
Letztes Jahr (Oktober) war es so, MAD und Ich haben mit Jerks gefischt, die meisten Hechte gingen auf unser Konto, Shroe hat bis zum Arnoud gefischt und die Beute war eher mager.
Ratz wiederum hat nen 12er Attractor gefischt und hatte den größten mit 93cm....


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@ rainer1962

Genau das ist der Punkt. Die großen Köder sind unbequem zu fischen und eigentlich ab einer gewissen Größe und einem gewissen Wasserwiderstand, nur beim Schleppen oder für kurze Zeit werfend zu fischen.
Diese Strapazen kann oder möchte nicht jeder in Kauf nehmen bzw. hat keine Möglichkeit dazu, weil er kein Boot hat oder es nicht verwenden darf.
Mit den kleinen und mittelgroßen Ködern wird ausdauernder gefischt und mehr Strecke gemacht. Daher fängt man damit sicher mehr.
Dazu kommt, daß auch nicht jedes Gewässer für große Köder geeignet ist. In kleinen Teichen z.B. hat das laute Aufplatschen des Köders möglicherweise eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Hechte.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

....jow..
ich muss auch noch erwähnen dass der Zander mein eigentlicher Zielfisch ist, will heissen zu 70% der Zeit bin ich auf Zander aus, 2% gezielt auf Barsch (bis ich meine Jahresportion voll habe) der Rest ist eigentlich Hechttime. Waller sind eher Beifang, obwohl ich auch mal Wallerplätze mit der VHF 120 und nem riesen Wobbler, oder Blinker oder mit der Jerke anwerfe) Auf Hechte gezielt gehe ich eigentlich nur vom Boot aus und das mit der Jerke, Fakt ist, dass der Durchschnitt der Hechte (habe mir gerade nochmal meine Statistik der letzten Jahre angeschaut) die ich mit Jerks angle um ca 10cm größer wurde, allerdings wurden die Schniepel (Grashechte) um einiges weniger, nur noch ab und zu ballert mal einer drauf, wobei wenn ich mit Squirrell und Co unterwegs bin, gerade die Lütten sehr oft draufhämmern und das tut mir immer weh wenn ich seh wie die sich die Ködwer einverleiben...
natürlcih habe ich auch beim Barschfischen schon den ein oder andren ü90 als Beifang gehabt, wie gesagt der Durchschnitt meiner Hechte ist mit dem Ködervolumen (Jerks) gewachsen...

was die Belastung der großen Köder betrifft....
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor allen die solche Köder länger als 2 Stunden konzentriert fischen, ich packe das nicht wirklich, da tut mir alles weh und es macht mir dann keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



> da tut mir alles weh und es macht mir dann keinen Spass mehr.


Auch ein Aspekt!


----------



## Nordangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Wenig Worte viel Sinn!!!
Große Köder= große Fische??? Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine größten Hechte bis 117 cm hatte ich alles mit kleinen Köder.
117 cm  4er Mepps.
110 cm  3er Mepps
101 cm 0er Mepps
101 cm Miniwobbler 3 cm
99 cm Miniwobbler 3 cm
einige andere Hechte zwischen 90 und 99 cm alles mit Miniwobbler ( ca 15 Stück)
zwischen 80 und 90 cm waren einige auf Gummi bis 15 cm aber die meisten wieder auf kleine Köder wie Miniwobber und Spinner.
Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass die meisten Hechte kleine Beute gewohnt ist. Gerade die Monate nach der Laichzeit. Es ist einfacher für den Esox durch den Kleinfischschwarm zu schnorcheln als einen einzigen großen nach zu jagen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Blauzahn (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Wenig Worte viel Sinn!!!
> Große Köder= große Fische??? Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine größten Hechte bis 117 cm hatte ich alles mit kleinen Köder.
> 117 cm  4er Mepps.
> 110 cm  3er Mepps
> ...



Servus Sven,
wann wurden denn die aufgeführten Fänge gemacht?
Ich bin immernoch von meiner oben angeführten "Kausalität" der phänologischen Zusammenhänge überzeugt, hierbei wären unter anderem Deine Fangdaten hilfreich, um einen Zusammenhang herstellen zu können. Meine Beobachtungen sind nämlich ziemlich ähnlich, wobei mir noch der Meter fehlt... 

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass die meisten Hechte kleine Beute gewohnt ist. Gerade die Monate nach der Laichzeit. Es ist einfacher für den Esox durch den Kleinfischschwarm zu schnorcheln als einen einzigen großen nach zu jagen.


Kann Sven da nur zustimmen, sehe ich auch so. 
Esox ist faul, und je größer je fauler. 

Rennt ja auch kaum einer durch den Wald und jagt sein Rebhuhn, wo's  die bei Chickens Fry fertig oder in der Tiefkühltruhe gibt. 

Ich halte das für puren Opportunismus, vor allem fällt genau das dem großen Hecht auch sehr leicht, weil er keine Furcht mehr vor irgendwas haben muß und sich einfach bequem an die "bekannten" Futterfischstellen hinstellen kann. Das Futter wird einfach eingesaugt, und fertig, Reusen hat er bekanntlich ja auch. Das ist dann noch einfacher als die Tiefkühltüte ausschneiden. :g


----------



## Nordangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Sven,
> wann wurden denn die aufgeführten Fänge gemacht?
> Ich bin immernoch von meiner oben angeführten "Kausalität" der phänologischen Zusammenhänge überzeugt, hierbei wären unter anderem Deine Fangdaten hilfreich, um einen Zusammenhang herstellen zu können. Meine Beobachtungen sind nämlich ziemlich ähnlich, wobei mir noch der Meter fehlt...
> 
> Gruß




In den letzten 6 Jahren sind die Fänge gemacht worden. Wobei ich in den letzten 3 Jahren aktiv mich der Kleinköder verschrieben habe.

Sven


----------



## Taxidermist (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

@Nordangler,Zunächst mal finde ich,dass ist schon eine beeindruckende Fangstatistik für
6 Jahre.Der 4er Meps ist so ziemlich das kleinste was bei mir dran kommen würde(auf Barsch),aber die anderen Köder kann man schon fast als Mikroköder,zumindest auf Hecht bezeichnen.
Wenn ich das an meinem Baggersee versuchen würde,wäre ich den ganzen Tag damit
beschäftigt kleine Hechte (Untermaß) vom Haken zu lösen.
Ich würde auch gerne so fein Fischen,nur wie gesagt ,dass wäre bei uns nicht drin,bzw.
nicht waidgerecht,da etliche von den kleinen wahrscheinlich geschluckt hätten!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Nordangler,Zunächst mal finde ich,dass ist schon eine beeindruckende Fangstatistik für
> 6 Jahre.Der 4er Meps ist so ziemlich das kleinste was bei mir dran kommen würde(auf Barsch),aber die anderen Köder kann man schon fast als Mikroköder,zumindest auf Hecht bezeichnen.
> Wenn ich das an meinem Baggersee versuchen würde,wäre ich den ganzen Tag damit
> beschäftigt kleine Hechte (Untermaß) vom Haken zu lösen.
> ...




Da kann ich dich trösten. In den letzten 3 Jahren habe ich nur 5 oder 6 Hechte gehabt, die den kleinen Köder geschluckt haben. Alle anderen haben ihn weit vorne oder an der Seite gehabt. Da mein Zielfisch meistens Bafo oder Barsch ist angel ich auch meistens mit einer 0,20er mono. Wo ein hoher Hechtbestand ist setze ich dann ein Stück Hartmono davor, aber nur ein paar Zentimeter.
Komischerweise waren gerade die großen Hechte diejenigen, wo der Haken weit vorne hing.

Sven


----------



## Blauzahn (22. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*



Nordangler schrieb:


> In den letzten 6 Jahren sind die Fänge gemacht worden. Wobei ich in den letzten 3 Jahren aktiv mich der Kleinköder verschrieben habe.
> 
> Sven



Moin,
in welcher Jahreszeit war das genau, wäre zur Untermauerung meiner These noch zu ergänzen, oder hast Du das ganze Jahr über gefangen.
Anbei mal eine kleine Grafik der Kältesummen der letzten Jahre (wie oben schon erläutert trifft man anhand der Summe eine Einschätzung über das Gefrierverhalten von stehenden Gewässern)
Zur Erklärung noch kurz dieses:
_Die              Kältesumme gibt Aufschluss über die Strenge eines Winters.              Zu diesem Zweck werden im Zeitraum von November bis März die              Beträge aller negativen Tagesmittelwerte (Tagesmitteltemperaturen              unter 0°C) aufsummiert._​ _Nach              folgender Klassifizierung kann man somit den Winter als z.B. *streng*              oder *mild* bezeichen._​ _Summe <                          100 = sehr                          milder Winter_​ _Summe 100                          - 200 = normaler                          Winter_​ _Summe 201                          - 300 = mäßig                          strenger Winter_​ _Summe 301                          - 400 = strenger                          Winter_​ _Summe >                          400 = sehr                          strenger Winter_​







Wie man sieht, waren die letzten beiden Winter ausgesprochene Mildwinter und in solchen gibt es keine, bzw. kaum Vereisungen und damit auch höhere Wassertemperaturen im Frühjahr, welche die Beutefische früher und schneller Laichen lassen.
Nun sind die Werte meines Standortes auf 320m üNN nicht für ganz Deutschland anzuwenden, aber sie treffen dennoch eine Ausage über den Witterungsverlauf des Winters in Deutschland.
Kannst Du anhand der Werte einen Zusammenhang zu Deinen Fängen herstellen, sprich bei milden Wintern frühere Fänge von Großhechten auf kleine Köder und bei strengeren Wintern spätere und länger andauernde Zeitfenster?
Für länger zurückliegende Zeiträume findest Du hier - > http://www.rsl-blank.de/Wetterdaten/Kaeltesummen.html
die Kältesummen bis 1991 zurück.
Würde mich freuen wenn Du, oder auch ein anderer mal über die Grafiken schauen würde und mit seinen Fängen vergleicht.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Sven ist das ganze Jahr mit den Kleinködern unterwegs.


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Da hat Thomas recht.
Klar kommen die meisten Bisse von April bis Juni und September bis November.
Aber in jedem anderen Monat habe ich auch beim Bafo oder Barschangeln Meister Esox dabei.

Sven


----------



## Birger (22. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnen: Große Köder, große Fische?????*

Hab früher auch sehr viel mit sehr kleinen Ködern auf Barsch geangelt und da geb ich Sven recht: wenn mal ein Hecht gebissen hat, saß der Haken meisten ganz vorne. Es ist dann doch schwieriger den Haken zu lösen, wenn ein kleiner Hecht nen größen oder mittleren Köder genommen hat, da ist einfach alles im Weg und das Maul zu klein. 
Aber wie gesagt, Hecht ist eigentlich kaum ein gutes Beispiel in Bezug auf die Ködergröße, ich bin mir sicher, dass beim Hecht andere Faktoren ne größere Rolle spielen als der Köder. 
Um mal auf andere Fische zu kommen:
bei Barsch kann man sehr gut selektieren, ab 10cm Ködergröße bekommen die kleinen Barsche den Köder einfach nicht mehr "rein", man fängt zwangsläufig etwas größere Fische im Schnitt. Trotzdem gehen auch sehr große Barsche auf kleine Köder. Das Problem ist eben nur, wenn ein Schwarm mit vielen unterschiedlich großen Fischen da ist, beißen die kleinen ständig und irgendwann sind die dicken vergrämt. Sind nur große Barsche da, kann man auch klein fischen, gehen sie ja gerne drauf.
Beim Zanderangeln hat sich meine Durchschnittsgröße wesentlich verbessert, seit ich mit 12cm Gufis angel, die Bisszahl ist aber nicht geringer geworden. Die 5 und 8cm Kopytos bringen doch sehr viele untermaßige Zander. Ab 16cm werden die Bisse aber wieder sehr dünn, scheint dann langsam wieder aus dem Beuteschema des Zanders zu entweichen.


----------

